# Limit out of state hunter!



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it just me or does anyone else think Georgia should put a limit on the number of out of state licences being sold every year???......... The average working man in Georgia is being force to hunt WMA's because of lease prices being driven up. If the timber companies were not being paid $10-$15 an acre, they would settle for $5.... It may be to late, but something need to be done.


----------



## goindeep (Nov 30, 2007)

From the looks of the deer in the back of your truck I don't think you are hunting too many WMA's.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

goindeep said:


> From the looks of the deer in the back of your truck I don't think you are hunting too many WMA's.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

I am 27 and single, and work my butt off to have a place to hunt! A married man with 2 or 3 kids can not pay $1200-$2000 for a place to hunt.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh YEAH!....... that deer came of off a 15 acre tract in the middle of a big QDM club.


----------



## goindeep (Nov 30, 2007)

So I guess I should be ticked at my Georgia buddies who are coming to stay at my place at the coast this weekend and catch my redfish? Oh by the way their out of state fishing liscence isnt near as much as I pay for my hunting Liscence. Did I mention that I own the property in Georgia also...that means I pay the taxes on it just like anyone else...but I still have to pay for an out of state liscence...hmmm.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

Should have known something like that would only fall out of a developers mouth.......


----------



## grim (Nov 30, 2007)

I bet the farmers and landowners leasing their property out to hunters would have something to say about your proposal.

But I also think every law should made with my personal finances being the primary consideration.


----------



## goindeep (Nov 30, 2007)

Dustin-If you are referring to me as a developer...you have it all wrong...I am 29 and I teach elementary school...so much for developing.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

No.  Because I like to fish in Florida.


----------



## r0cketman (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> I am 27 and single, and work my butt off to have a place to hunt! A married man with 2 or 3 kids can not pay $1200-$2000 for a place to hunt.



This is too broad a brush stroke. There are successfull people who's income can sustain not only a 2k club cost, but much more. 

Now to your original topic... Georgia has one of the highest if not the highest priced out of state license fees in the southeast. I hunt out of state each year in both Illinois and Alabama respectively. I have hunted in Colorado, Mississippi, Tennessee, and Kentucky. I feel honored to be welcomed each year. 

I would suggest keeping an open mind as you may have the opportunity to hunt in states other than GA one day. You are not alone in your thoughts though as many in Illinois can't stand the influx of out of state hunters. They fail to see the positive economic impact which in turn leads to better hunting for all.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2007)

We don't need to limit all the out of state hunters!

Just the ones from Florida!

Y'all have a good weekend! I'm off to PC to catch some reds and flounder!


----------



## Russ Toole (Nov 30, 2007)

No one likes the high lease prices.  But think of the hunters in florida.  The yankees have been moving down there for decades making their huntable areas smaller and smaller.  Should they just quit hunting?  At the same time, yankees are moving into georgia at record speed nowadays too, which compounds the problem.  Higher prices are here to stay, and they wont be going lower.  Solution is make more money to pay for higher lease fees, or buy some property either as an individual or with a group of hunters.  Other than that, there is alot of national forest left to hunt, along with the wma's.  I sure do like to salt water fish in destin too!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2007)

It will never happen.

WRD has stated their goal is to reduce the deer herd. They will accept anyone willing to assist with the eradication of the varmits!


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 30, 2007)

Bwhahahahahaha.... Yep.. All the Non Res should be limited.. Even if they grew up and were raised in Ga.. All the while every Doc, CEO, and Lawyer in Hotlanta is paying stupid amounts of money for lease.. But I guess it is easy to give the guy from out of state as the cop out for High lease prices... 

Bwhahahahahahaha.


----------



## killitgrillit (Nov 30, 2007)

Can't we all just get along


----------



## JBWilliams (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you ever hunt out of state?  If so, do you think the hunters in those states feel the same way you do?  I say the more hunters the better.


----------



## j_seph (Nov 30, 2007)

*Here we go*

op2:


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 30, 2007)

balvarik said:


> Non-Resident Big Game Fee:
> NC=$118.00(deer only)
> AL=$275.00 (all hunting/all game)
> TN=$251.00(all hunting/all game)
> ...



Actually if I'm not mistaken you have to have both a

           Big game  $135.00
           Hunting        $75.00
Which puts you at  $210.00 plus another $73.00 if you want a WMA hunt...which is still a decent deal but is actually more than Kentucky...

GA would do better to spend more tax dollars acquiring public land than limiting the number of non res hunters...


----------



## JasonF (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Young said:


> We don't need to limit all the out of state hunters!
> 
> Just the ones from Florida!
> 
> Y'all have a good weekend! I'm off to PC to catch some reds and flounder!



Hey Jeff, if you need a place to stay while your down here, shoot me a pm!  I wouldn't mind sharing some of my great fishing spots with you either.


----------



## JasonF (Nov 30, 2007)

FX Jenkins said:


> Actually if I'm not mistaken you have to have both a
> 
> Big game  $135.00
> Hunting        $75.00
> ...



I was just going to say that.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice Dolphin Jason...


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

Was not talking about you goingdeep.....thunter is the target. Yes, i do hunt out of state. 1 week a year. I don't pull a camper in and homestead the place year round!


----------



## SBG (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> It may be to late, but something need to be done.



Yeah...you can get a better paying job.


----------



## glh708 (Nov 30, 2007)

killitgrillit said:


> Can't we all just get along



PLEASE!!!!!!! FORGET THE ORIGIN OF HUNTERS AND JUST HUNT!!!! JUDGING FROM BRAGGING BOARD THER IS PLENTY FOR EVERYBODY!!


----------



## SBG (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> Yes, i do hunt out of state. 1 week a year. I don't pull a camper in and homestead the place year round!



So there is a limit to your hypocrisy. One week.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 30, 2007)

JasonF said:


> Hey Jeff, if you need a place to stay while your down here, shoot me a pm!  I wouldn't mind sharing some of my great fishing spots with you either.



Thanks Jason! I'll check in with you sometime when I'm heading that way! I have a place to stay but I'll take all the coordinates/tips I can get!


----------



## gadeerwoman (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to see em limit the 'resident' hunters myself. Especially the ones who hunt from roads, hunt at night, hunt over their pile of corn, never mark a kill on their license, and who think nothing of trespassing and stealing everything they come across.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

SBG said:


> Yeah...you can get a better paying job.



My income has nothing nothing to do with it. And I would imagine my yearly income is in the top 5%-10%


----------



## formula1 (Nov 30, 2007)

*RE:*

I like to see the government doing nothing more than what is good sound biology for our deer and other game animals. Restricting hunters is a bad idea.  It is a direct challenge to our freedom in this country... or maybe is that we forgot what freedom is all about.

I believe 100% in the free market system we have. Supply and demand sets the price and if you don't have it in your pocket, you do what you can.  That's what I do!  Some years I can do alot, others not so!  One thing is for sure, I'll be hunting while you're complaining no matter my financial state.  If you love to do something, you find a way to do it!  It's just that simple!


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

SBG said:


> So there is a limit to your hypocrisy. One week.





It's different he's only doing for a week and not "homesteading"...he's a squatter


----------



## crow (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of MS hunters would agree with you a 100%.  They are in an uproar about all the SC and GA duck hunters driving leases up and crowding them out of public areas.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> My income has nothing nothing to do with it. And I would imagine my yearly income is in the top 5%-10%



Of what?  County? State? US? World?  If so, why would you care who hunts here, you can go anywhere.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

SBG said:


> So there is a limit to your hypocrisy. One week.



I had to be drawn through a lottery for that weeks worth of hunting! I didnt walk in Wal Mart and buy my tag over the counter....


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> I am 27 and single, and work my butt off to have a place to hunt! A married man with 2 or 3 kids can not pay $1200-$2000 for a place to hunt.



i know exactly where your coming from Dustin. i agree, there should be a limit on tag #s or length of time the license is good for (say, 10 days) i hunt out of state as well each year and theres a limit to the # of tags. you have to be drawn and its imposible to do it every year from the same state, therefore theres no use in leasing land because you cant hunt there the next year. i have the highest amount of respect for the residents in the places i hunt because i know they would rather i not be there. as for driving up the economy, thats a bunch of horse poop! how many of you actually come to Ga. so you can help the economy? you come here for the opportunity at a little bigger deer than you can find in Fla. i dont hold a grudge against nr hunters, i hold a grudge against the idiots at dnr. we have habitat shrinking so fast its rediculous. as i stated in another thread, you just cant fit 10 gallons of "something" in a 5 gallon bucket!  our bucket is getting smaller and our "something" is getting bigger. again, i hold no grudge against nr's i just ask that you look at the situation with an open mind. good luck to all.


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

dawg2 said:


> Of what?  County? State? US? World?  If so, why would you care who hunts here, you can go anywhere.



The state!! I am not just speaking on behalf of myself!!!!! I am talking about every logger, teacher, trashman, construction worker, lawn man, framer......etc............ THE PEOPLE THAT USED TO HUNT THIS LAND BEFORE THEY WERE RUN OFF!


----------



## dusty80 (Nov 30, 2007)

THANKS P&Y.......... About time someone has the nerve to speak their mind!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Nov 30, 2007)

*I guess Fla hunters are okay*

Hunted public land with them years ago.Ate one's liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti......


----------



## gawhitetail (Nov 30, 2007)

*It's all about the money*

Let's all remember a few things.

1.  We live in a country where there is a free market economy.  Supply in demand will dictate the price of nearly everything including hunting leases.

2.  The cost of running the agencies that regulate and manage or hunting resources, laws, etc. is not going down.  Additionally the majority of the funds to cover those costs come from sportsmans' dollars including but not limited to licenses, firearms, ammunition and the list goes on and on.  Out of state folks pay this too.  If out of state contributions to the revenue side go down and our license fees go up in turn how will that effect the working man?

3.  There are lots of folks who say the harvest numbers are too high.  If the number of hunters goes down the harvest numbers are sure to go up.

You can't have your cake and eat it too.  Things are fine the way they are.  In looking at the truck buck I would not change a thing.


----------



## goindeep (Nov 30, 2007)

Thank you Dustin...I feel better!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Nov 30, 2007)

Yup, I agree.  We should make people pay more if they drove in from somewhere else.  We should make people pay more if they want to see the Grand Canyon.  Going skiiing?  You better be from Colorado, cause if you come here you are going to have to pay a "slope fee".  Hope you don't plan on taking your wife or kids to Florida to see Mickey Mouse, we have a "mouse fee" because you don't have a florida tag.......

Give me a break man.  This is the United States.  We are a FREE country.  Free to roam, visit, hunt, fish, photograph, bike, motorcycle, WHEREVER, WHENEVER.  It is what makes this country the greatest on earth.

I am sure that all the po folks will appreciate you (in the top income range) taking up the "dang out of staters" flag and running with it. $1200-$2000 is the going rate.  Pay it.  If you don't like it, hunt WMA's.   This has been discussed MANY times here and always with the same results.

The Georgia boys make a spot by their fire and invite us up, and we plan a fantastic fishing trip for our Georgia buds.  Some of my best friends are Georgia residents who love for us to come up from Florida and hunt.  We are more than happy when they come visit us.  For the fishing, the mouse, or whatever.  Yall are always welcome.

MBD


----------



## P&Y FINALY (Nov 30, 2007)

i vote we just make the whole state archery only and solve this problem along with so many more.


----------



## satchmo (Nov 30, 2007)

*right*



gadeerwoman said:


> I'd like to see em limit the 'resident' hunters myself. Especially the ones who hunt from roads, hunt at night, hunt over their pile of corn, never mark a kill on their license, and who think nothing of trespassing and stealing everything they come across.



I like the cut of your gib lady(what ever that means). I could go for more getting along with all fellow hunters and less bashing people from out of state. I have far more problems with local Joes shooting anything that crosses their path than I ever have from Florida hunters. Shoot I can't even get my Florida guys to shoot a doe!!!
 I travel out of state to hunt and I know "some" locals don't love it.We do bring money in to some poor places. So some do love it.Just like the out of state hunters do here.
Most Florida hunters I have met are as happy to hunt here as I am when I go to Missouri.  
Also , I would not blame the lease prices going up on out of state guys. We're doing that ourselves.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 30, 2007)

satchmo said:


> I like the cut of your gib lady(what ever that means).



She does have a nice gib don't she....


----------



## gawhitetail (Nov 30, 2007)

*Just curious*

If you are single and make plenty of money to pay for a good place to hunt and go out of state, what beef do you have with the out of state folks?  It doesn't seem to be any concern of yours.

Me I like to have out of state guys in a club because they don't hunt as much and their money is just as green.


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re:*

I have to agree, and To be honest, i dont care who it makes mad. Alot of the mid west states have limits on there tags sold to out of state hunters. 

I know this for fact, b.c i was told this by a fla member......... Alot of Fla hunters will get about 20-30 people tog and lease land. All of them pay a fee, and choose the times of year they want to hunt. They do not all go at the same time, they take turns. Or thats what i was told by one of them. I dis like the fact that we cant have a 7-12 per acre like it use to be when i leased my first piece of land, its sad that we have to deal with the fact that we get out bid due to the fact of the fla hunters. As a matter of fact, it gets me pretty upset to know that its being allowed. 


And to the one that said get a better paying job......... Just hush man, that was really uncalled for......... As a matter of fact, is was kinda childish........

I think we should only sell 5000 out of state *tags* a year......... At the most...... Just as some other states........ or go to a drawing system, like other states, if you get drawn, great, if not, well, good luck next year............

Thats my HO......


----------



## Lthomas (Nov 30, 2007)

Idiots...


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

Robbie101 said:


> I have to agree, and To be honest, i dont care who it makes mad. Alot of the mid west states have limits on there tags sold to out of state hunters.
> 
> I know this for fact, b.c i was told this by a fla member......... Alot of Fla hunters will get about 20-30 people tog and lease land. All of them pay a fee, and choose the times of year they want to hunt. They do not all go at the same time, they take turns. Or thats what i was told by one of them. I dis like the fact that we cant have a 7-12 per acre like it use to be when i leased my first piece of land, its sad that we have to deal with the fact that we get out bid due to the fact of the fla hunters. As a matter of fact, it gets me pretty upset to know that its being allowed.
> 
> ...




obvioulsy...
but I guess everyone can put in their own penny's worth in now and then...


----------



## Big Red (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re*

I have to agree with limiting the number of out of state liscenses. Not only do other states do this, but our own DNR limits us to a lottery for the opportunity to hunt certain WMA's and State park hunts. The average family man should be able to reap the benefits for living and working and paying taxes all year in Georgia and not be penalized with high and often unaffordable lease payments due to the influx of unlimited out of state hunters driving lease prices up.That denies the resident hunter and his family members the opportunity to enjoy our sport. I do not care for the discussions about salaries and this is not the place to air this. I am fortunate enough to have my own property for myself and family to hunt. But, I was blessed by the Lord with this gift. Unfortunately, most resident Georgia hunters are not as fortunate.


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

So all you that agree (which is fine that you do). Do you think lease and land prices will follow and drop to your stands of which you need?


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 30, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think Georgia should put a limit on the number of out of state licences being sold every year???......... The average working man in Georgia is being force to hunt WMA's because of lease prices being driven up. If the timber companies were not being paid $10-$15 an acre, they would settle for $5.... It may be to late, but something need to be done.


Exactly how many out of state license are being sold each year?  - Or, maybe a better way of asking it is - What % of the license are sold to out of state people?  That would be the first thing I'd need to know before even guessing at an intelligent answer...


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

HuntinTom said:


> Exactly how many out of state license are being sold each year?  - Or, maybe a better way of asking it is - What % of the license are sold to out of state people?  That would be the first thing I'd need to know before even guessing at an intelligent answer...



Or better yet:  What are out-of-state hunters actually killing, number wise?


----------



## j_seph (Nov 30, 2007)

*Little more reasoning*

I don't see much diffrence in Florida/Alabama/S.C/N.C. coming to Georgia to hunt than someone driving 4-6 hrs from south georgia to kill our deer in the mountains or visa versa. If we gonna establish boundaries than why not charge someone from Valdosta more money to come to Union county to shoot the mtn deer and bear


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 30, 2007)

my fishing here has gone down bigtime-guess its from all the out of staters... 

yall have a good weekend and be safe in the field..
I really do  yall....


----------



## Robbie101 (Nov 30, 2007)

Im sorry, that was a great point, i dont mean just fl hunters, i mean all states outside of the GA area.........

5000 tags to whom ever......... Don't really care where there from........


----------



## goindeep (Nov 30, 2007)

Im just glad that gas is affordable these days!


----------



## GaMedic36958 (Nov 30, 2007)

If all the florida hunters would not kill every dang thang that walked by them it may not be so bad. My family ownes a very good size farm and florida hunters lease the land next to us. Guess what i had sittin on one of my best spots last week???? A FLORIDA HUNTER!!!! give them an inch they take 5 miles!


----------



## cctanner (Nov 30, 2007)

Don't limit the number, just raise the price of the permits.  Have the permits limited to 5 deer( 1-antlerred and 4 antlerless or 5 antlerless)  And 1 gobbler during the spring.


----------



## kingfish (Nov 30, 2007)

Man, with all due respect Dustin, you must have lost a really nice piece of property.  
The problem is, you can cut everyone out of the equation except Georgia born natives, and the greed thing will still kick in.   "Which one of you will give the best price to hunt a piece of  property".    Same as every other business out there.  Don't think for one minute a full blooded Dawg lovin Georgia homeboy won't cut your throat to hunt a prime piece of property you hunted for free your entire life, and fix the deal so you never have a chance to get it.  It's human nature.  Rich Georgia hunters will start losing to richer Georgia hunters.  Sad but true.  Kingfish


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2007)

Go easy fellers, or the thread will be gone.


----------



## WSB (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't think I agree, because I like to hunt out of state myself.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 30, 2007)

You want to limit non-residents because you are forced to hunt WMA's....

Give me a break!


----------



## PWalls (Nov 30, 2007)

gawhitetail said:


> 2.  The cost of running the agencies that regulate and manage or hunting resources, laws, etc. is not going down.  Additionally the majority of the funds to cover those costs come from sportsmans' dollars including but not limited to licenses, firearms, ammunition and the list goes on and on.  Out of state folks pay this too.  If out of state contributions to the revenue side go down and our license fees go up in turn how will that effect the working man?



We have a winner.

Eliminate the money brought in from out-of-state hunters and you drive up costs for Residents even further. So where is the benefit to the poor working man you describe?

What about the small town businesses that thrive on out-of-state business during deer season. Mom's Kitchen in Preston is slap busy as heck during deer season from deer hunters and a good majority of them are from Florida. I be the owners of that establishment would tell you where to go with your opinion.


----------



## r0cketman (Nov 30, 2007)

nicodemus said:


> Go easy fellers, or the thread will be gone.



Finally, thank you sir


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2007)

PWalls said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> Eliminate the money brought in from out-of-state hunters and you drive up costs for Residents even further. So where is the benefit to the poor working man you describe?
> 
> What about the small town businesses that thrive on out-of-state business during deer season. Mom's Kitchen in Preston is slap busy as heck during deer season from deer hunters and a good majority of them are from Florida. I be the owners of that establishment would tell you where to go with your opinion.




There are some definite financial pluses that boost our state's revenue and people's businesses by allowing out of state hunters.


----------



## gawhitetail (Nov 30, 2007)

*Try leasing in IL*

If you think that it is getting expensive here, I have a freind from FL who leases land in IL (next to and in Pike Co) and land in that area goes for as much as $80/acre.

How do you think those locals feel?


----------



## Laman (Nov 30, 2007)

*Ga. Medic*

You need to strike the phrase " all the Florida hunters".  That broad brush is just like me saying all Ga. locals are poachers and trespassers.  Neither statement is true just inflammatory.  I have been leasing the same farm in Middle Ga. since 1991.  I was able to get this farm because the owner was tired of renting to locals who then virtually lived on his farm.  Brown is down meant nothing to these groups, if it moved it was down.  We treat this land like it is ours, have managed it extensively and have gone through several negotiated price increases over the years.  Every year the landowner gets barraged with offers to rent from Ga. residents, most offering to pay much more than we are.

I started hunting in Ga. because after two years of living in Florida I knew that I wanted to go after the big bucks I was used to in La. and the terrain and weather is much more to my liking.  I know many people who hunt up in Ga. and to a man they are avid hunters, managers who spend time and money  to improve the land and game species they are hunting.  No, not all out of staters are like that but when you spend the money we do just to travel, only a stupid person would mistreat the land, the game or the local residents.

I believe that with hunting numbers down in the state you will have a hard time convincing the DNR to give up the significant amount of revenue out of staters provide just to just to theoretically lower lease rates in the state.  As someone has already pointed out there are plenty of hunters in Ga. that will be more than ready to step right in and take over those leases at the same price or even more after the evil out of staters are run out.

My last point is when did socialism intrude into hunting?  What you are wanting is a system where private land owners  have to lower their lease rates to accommodate part-time hunters thereby limiting sources of income which for many landowners is vital in paying taxes on the very property that we use for our pleasure.  Your real enemy in this situation is the uncontrolled suburban sprawl that is gobbling up farm and hunting land at ever increasing rates while at the same time bringing in more people who are non-hunters and don't want you hunting!


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 30, 2007)

Ga has plenty of good fishing. If you cannot catch flounder or Red in Ga....it's cuz you ain't holding your mouth right.The best of Fl. is out side the state limits!
I'm feeling the $$ myself. I would not mind if more discovered SC...I95 goes there too.
cw


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 30, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> I'd like to see em limit the 'resident' hunters myself. Especially the ones who hunt from roads, hunt at night, hunt over their pile of corn, never mark a kill on their license, and who think nothing of trespassing and stealing everything they come across.



You got that right!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Nov 30, 2007)

PWalls said:


> We have a winner.
> 
> Eliminate the money brought in from out-of-state hunters and you drive up costs for Residents even further. So where is the benefit to the poor working man you describe?
> 
> What about the small town businesses that thrive on out-of-state business during deer season. Mom's Kitchen in Preston is slap busy as heck during deer season from deer hunters and a good majority of them are from Florida. I be the owners of that establishment would tell you where to go with your opinion.



You got that right too!!!


----------



## diamondback (Nov 30, 2007)

Some states already limit the number of nonresidents ,so its not that unreasonable.But,do you think the price of leases will drop if they do?I dont.someone will always be willing to pay more for the better areas .Also,do you think that by limiting the number that it will change how many actually hunt?I can set on I75 every friday and count the number of FL license plates with 4 wheelers and coolers that the state claims buys NR licenses every year.I really dont think most buys a license.As far as helping the local economies,the only thing I see it helping is the feed stores and the Patels.I think they shouldnt be allowed to buy a wma stamp myself,cause thats whats next,at least here in south ga. But I also love to fish in Fl and when I am not hunting ,thats where I am at.I think those locals really dont like us there either unless they own tourist shops or bait stores.And they dont like the long lines at their favorite boat ramps.so guess we will have to just learn to accept things how they are and get along.There are bad apples on both sides.Just as there are slobs from FL that hunt here and appear to make them all look bad,I have sat on St,George Island peir and watched Ga.slobs keep ilegal reds and trout and fish without a license.


----------



## Sixes (Nov 30, 2007)

If we are going to limit the number of hunters, lets ONLY allow those of us BORN in Georgia to be legal to hunt, no non-residents, no move ins, no transplant, no one but Georgia natives.


Better yet, lets only allow those of US that have roots going back to the early 1800's in this great state to hunt deer. YEAH, that sounds great!!!


The only non-residents that shouldn't be allowed to hunt here are the ones that are from states that strongly restrict non-residents from hunting (Iowa, KS, etc) and make it virtually impossible to hunt without a multi year wait. Its not fair that I can't drive to Iowa and buy OTC tags and hunt, but their residents can come here and hunt at any given time.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 30, 2007)

This year I have hunted in Georgia, Alabama, and South Carolina. Planning to head to the Mid-West too next year.

I do not want my hunting opportunities to be limited, so why would I consider limiting others?

The cost to play is going up. It ain't going to stop going up anytime soon. Stop whining!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 30, 2007)

Jeff Phillips said:


> This year I have hunted in Georgia, Alabama, and South Carolina. Planning to head to the Mid-West too next year.
> 
> I do not want my hunting opportunities to be limited, so why would I consider limiting others?
> 
> The cost to play is going up. It ain't going to stop going up anytime soon. Stop whining!



Jeff , you are correct,

In '07 I bought licenses and hunted or fished in GA,SC,FL,TN,MS,AR,TX,IA,,MN, and WA.....................worth every dime for the experiences and memories. 

I welcome all law abiding Non Residents. I am always welcomed to new states by the residents. Georgia has a lot of natural resources to share and the other states have some as well.

Lifetime, I have hunted in 28 states....

In 08, I hope to add a few more to the list as well as another Canadian province and one Mexican state......

You only live once.:bounce


----------



## JasonF (Nov 30, 2007)

This is quite entertaining! Keep em comming!


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 30, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> Ga has plenty of good fishing. If you cannot catch flounder or Red in Ga....it's cuz you ain't holding your mouth right.The best of Fl. is out side the state limits!
> I'm feeling the $$ myself. I would not mind if more discovered SC...I95 goes there too.
> cw



ain't nothin over there worth messing with. and the fla boys have already pushed it over $20 acre there as well.


----------



## bullgator (Nov 30, 2007)

Out of state hunters most likely do contribute to higher lease prices. It's a simple case of supply and demand, and out of state hunters do increase the demand. However, as  already stated, many of the other costs would go up to Ga. residents that are currently being offset by non-residents. And please remember we non-resi do pay a premium for the privilege to hunt Ga. I also have to agree that eliminating out-of-staters wouldn't completely solve the lease price problem as there are plenty of home grown, deep pocket weekend warriors willing to outbid a fellow Georgian. Also, lease prices in Fla. are going sky high here and it's not because out-of-staters are knocking down the walls!!  
On the issue of limiting the # of licenses to non-resi hunters like other states, that's not a fair comparison. Georgia isn't like those states. Georgia has an abundance of deer and hunting opportunities that even most of those trophy states don't have.

I sure wouldn't want to see Fla. put unreasonable barriers on brother sportsmen from other states when they come to fish or hunt Osceola turkeys.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 30, 2007)

j_seph said:


> I don't see much diffrence in Florida/Alabama/S.C/N.C. coming to Georgia to hunt than someone driving 4-6 hrs from south georgia to kill our deer in the mountains or visa versa. If we gonna establish boundaries than why not charge someone from Valdosta more money to come to Union county to shoot the mtn deer and bear



Hey watch it sporty...don't make this a matter of succession  

I've hunted and fished in many different states...hunted 3 states in one day as a matter of fact.  We are all Americans.  The non-resident license should be priced to collect from the non-resident part of the costs already paid by the taxpayers of that state.


----------



## cowboyron (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that you need to talk to somebody about county and state taxes. Then hit the insurance companies and after that, talk to my commercial landlord and tell him to stop raising my rent every year.

 Every year my lease goes up on my commercial building......reason being my landlords taxes go up along with his insurance he has no choice but to pass it along to me. Do I like it, heck no!! Do I pay it, heck yeah. I pay but then I have to increase my rates also.

    I don't feel you can justifie increases on out of state hunters ....that is lame. If there was no out of state hunters in Ga. you still would not be paying 5 dollars and acre like you did years ago. Face it everything is going up except our wages.....so you either pay to play or just don't play. Other option is find another play ground.

    I may be way off here but that is just my opinion and we all know how that goes so don't take offense.


----------



## jason8047 (Nov 30, 2007)

Can someone bash me.  Im from NC and I need some bashing. The FL boys are getting it all.  Lets be fair please.

Oh yeah. IL limits out of state license and I think someone said $80 per ac.  Limiting surely must help???


----------



## Todd E (Nov 30, 2007)

I have nothing against out of state hunters coming to GA to lease land and hunt. 

I see no need for new limits, restrictions, or fee increases on them. 

I bought a Sportsmans License for GA this year and have hardly put it to use. I do it mainly to contribute. Only land I have permission to hunt here really isn't worth my time spent there. 

I pay $1200 to be in a lease in SC. I paid mid $200 for license. Two days of driving back and forth almost burn up a full tank of diesel. I'm not posting that to be a braggard. You know what......any hunter CAN do it if they put their mind to it. Leases come due every year just like your power bill comes due every month. Plan ahead, save money, do supplemental work for hunting money. There's ways to do it. I cut grass on the side, work OT when can, bust my butt for 8 months to play for three !!!

My take is that the whiners don't want to pinch and save and put the blame elsewhere for their so called inability to pay to play. Rather than pointing the blame elsewhere, why not look inward and see what's holding one back. BTW there have been many leases posted on this site that are well within ones reach to join. It's my experience that the type of club for me requires more money to join and I have learned to plan for it...................there are many ways to save $100/month or to make a $100/month. Think about it. Stop putting the blame on others.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 1, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> I am 27 and single, and work my butt off to have a place to hunt! A married man with 2 or 3 kids can not pay $1200-$2000 for a place to hunt.



I can afford to pay it, I just refuse to. I still hunt as much as I did and kill plenty of deer. My Dad lives in Florida and my wife is from there, so I hunt and fish in Florida regularly.
My only compliant is the deer are kinda small and you have to shoot a bunch to fill the freezer.

I don't care if the Florida yankees come up here to hunt, its just a deer. Some of ya'll on this board act like they are stealing from you.

Besides I go down there all the time and catch "thier" fish and kill "their" deer and hogs,  so it all equals out in the wash.


----------



## gawhitetail (Dec 1, 2007)

*Haven't heard from the originator*

of this thread in quite a bit.

Do you think that he was stirring the pot just for fun or changed his mind about things?


----------



## jason8047 (Dec 1, 2007)

Maybe.  I like pot stirrers.  Heated topics are the best to discuss.  It gives you a chance to see different points of view and think about what others think.  Usually wont change anyones mind but its educational to say the least.  For me anyway.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 1, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> Hey watch it sporty...don't make this a matter of succession
> 
> I've hunted and fished in many different states...hunted 3 states in one day as a matter of fact.  We are all Americans.  The non-resident license should be priced to collect from the non-resident part of the costs already paid by the taxpayers of that state.



That is the way I see it too.

My only complaint is the Out of State hunters that don't respect the property lines but I have the same problem with resident hunters also.

So as long as all follow the rules, things are fair enough except $ 95.00 for a set of fishing license.


----------



## larpyn (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey tweaked !  Is that you stirrin' the pot again??


----------



## Redhand (Dec 1, 2007)

goindeep said:


> So I guess I should be ticked at my Georgia buddies who are coming to stay at my place at the coast this weekend and catch my redfish? Oh by the way their out of state fishing liscence isnt near as much as I pay for my hunting Liscence. Did I mention that I own the property in Georgia also...that means I pay the taxes on it just like anyone else...but I still have to pay for an out of state liscence...hmmm.



Thank you.  Dustin you're a hipocrite.  You want "limit the non-resident hunters in GA", but you hunt out of state  Doen't make sinse to me?!  So go cry me a river.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 1, 2007)

*" put a limit on the number of out of state hunters"*

Fat Chance!!!!

Just when Atlanta wants to import water from the Tennessee River in Tennessee.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 1, 2007)

Redhand said:


> Thank you.  Dustin you're a hipocrite.  You want "limit the non-resident hunters in GA", but you hunt out of state  Doen't make sinse to me?!  So go cry me a river.



THE STATES THAT I HUNT IN HAVE A LOTTERY DRAWING!! I'VE DONE SAID THAT! I HAVE TO GET PICKED!!........NEVER HAVE BEEN PICKED FOR SOME STATES.......... (sinse) what kind of word is that? 

And for the one who said they haven't heard from me....... I have been hunting and working......not sitting at the computer eatting and looking at pictures of other peoples deer hoping that I can kill one like that.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 2, 2007)

Let me stir the pot alittle more. 

  How do you feel about out of state hunters being drawn for WMA quota hunts.


----------



## gawhitetail (Dec 2, 2007)

*Easy*



dustin_horne said:


> And for the one who said they haven't heard from me....... I have been hunting and working......not sitting at the computer eatting and looking at pictures of other peoples deer hoping that I can kill one like that.



Dustin:

You don't know me any more than I know you.  We're all freinds here right?

You said yourself that you are single and have a work schedule that allows you to spend alot of time in the woods.  Good for you.  Sincerely.  Now, many of us are married with kids and work schedules that are demanding in different ways.

I too make a good living for my family that affords me the ability to pay more than most for a quality place to hunt with my Dad and my son.  As far as wishing I could take a buck like the one in your avatar(which is a dang nice one) been there done that more than once.  But, this is not the "Bragging Board".  Of course, I don't know if that is what you meant by what was in the quote above.

I merely made a comment that you hadn't posted in a while.  I hope that you take this post in the spirit that it was intended.

Take care and good luck.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 2, 2007)

I had rather them be drawn for a quota WMA hunt, atleast they are still having to go though a "drawing/lottery" process. When I started this thread, I asked for opinions. The thread is about limiting non-resident hunters! NOT BANNING them......


----------



## WishIwuzhuntin (Dec 2, 2007)

It is not just pople from Florida that drive up prices.  I lost hunting priveledges on a Laurens County tract because a businessman from Atlanta paid $10,000 to lease it.  250 acres, do the math-$40 an acre.  Cheap entertainment and a tax write-off for him.  Welcome to free market economics.  It is not a perfect system, but trust me, it's the best system out there.  I hope to be welcomed when I get the opportunity to hunt or fish out of state.  Therefore I stand with open arms to welcome my brothers from Fl or anywhere else.  Our state also benfits from the millions of dollars they pump into our economy.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 2, 2007)

r0cketman said:


> ...Now to your original topic... Georgia has one of the highest if not the highest priced out of state license fees in the southeast. ...
> I would suggest keeping an open mind as you may have the opportunity to hunt in states other than GA one day. You are not alone in your thoughts though as many in Illinois can't stand the influx of out of state hunters. They fail to see the positive economic impact which in turn leads to better hunting for all.



If Georgia were to limit the number of out-of-state hunters, then, it would not be unexpected for other states to limit Georgia outdoorsmen.  Neither would be productive for anybody--the states or the outdoorsmen or the businesses/private individuals who work with them.

I have mixed feelings about the prices of the leases, being a property owner myself, and friends with outdoorsmen (from all states).

I hate that the leases--prices of and scarcity of--provide some outdoorsmen with no option but to hunt the WMAs.  Thank Georgia that we have WMAs.  I hate that there are some ill feelings towards out-of-state hunters who are unfortunately (and incorrectly) blamed 100% for the costs of the leases.

I do know that the lease money some of my friends receive help pay for their property taxes to varying degrees. If they lost their property because they couldn't pay their taxes, I would hate that, too. Also, the OOS hunters bring in money to the various areas, helping the economy somewhat. The businesses I work with express appreciation to all the outdoorsmen (GA and out-of-state) and would hate to lose any.

Limiting out-of-state hunters is not the answer.

Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Dec 2, 2007)

killitgrillit said:


> Can't we all just get along



I second that!
Hope everyone keeps a cool typing finger so the mods and admins don't have to get involved, if they haven't already. This is a controversial topic.

Sue


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Dec 2, 2007)

*Have heard stories about Fla.hunters taking leases from Ga.hunters.*

Let me make it plain I HEARD,never had it happen to me.I have lost a lease in Heard Co.that a fellow came in and paid alot more for it than we were,and he got to enjoy the fruits of our labor,he was from Lagrange GA.So to sum it up I don't know what the answer isabout limiting out of state hunters,but you fellers from Fla.are welcome at my campfire anytime,but being I hunt near home ya'll are welcome at my home as well.Merry CHRISTmas.


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

gadeerwoman said:


> I'd like to see em limit the 'resident' hunters myself. Especially the ones who hunt from roads, hunt at night, hunt over their pile of corn, never mark a kill on their license, and who think nothing of trespassing and stealing everything they come across.



 i like the way you talk ...........


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

formula1 said:


> I like to see the government doing nothing more than what is good sound biology for our deer and other game animals. Restricting hunters is a bad idea.  It is a direct challenge to our freedom in this country... or maybe is that we forgot what freedom is all about.
> 
> I believe 100% in the free market system we have. Supply and demand sets the price and if you don't have it in your pocket, you do what you can.  That's what I do!  Some years I can do alot, others not so!  One thing is for sure, I'll be hunting while you're complaining no matter my financial state.  If you love to do something, you find a way to do it!  It's just that simple!




..............


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

Lthomas said:


> Idiots...



.....................................


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 2, 2007)

GaMedic36958 said:


> If all the florida hunters would not kill every dang thang that walked by them it may not be so bad. My family ownes a very good size farm and florida hunters lease the land next to us. Guess what i had sittin on one of my best spots last week???? A FLORIDA HUNTER!!!! give them an inch they take 5 miles!



 yeah , betcha there s been more local boys tresspassin on your farm than outta staters ...........


----------



## OFD2Truck (Dec 3, 2007)

We lost 400 acres of our lease to Georgia hunters.  They have been caught baiting and tresspassing.  Would I paint all Georgia hunters as being that way? Heck no...just a bad apple.  When asked why we lost the piece, the landowner told us that he was offered more money....it's a two way street


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 3, 2007)

Dustin
It want happen.  The state benefits from the number of out of state hunters just like all other states benefit from them.  The dollar is the key.  You take away the millions brought to GA every year by the out of staters and YOUR
price for hunting will increase to cover the loss.  Florida is the main group you are talking about if not mistaken.  They pay big bucks to hunt here just like some of us pau big bucks to go elsewhere and hunt.  And if you think timber compnaies will settle for 5 an acre just to lease, you are badly mistaken.  You can bet the timber company will leave the land unattended if they can't get the dollar amount they want, just like a private landowner will


----------



## elfiii (Dec 3, 2007)

I think we should let out of state hunters hunt free. That way, the lease prices would drop like a rock.


----------



## grim (Dec 3, 2007)

This sounds like an idea from the democratic party.

Lets override the freemarket system, take money out of "wealthy land owners' " pockets, and set up artifical price supports so the working man can get his share.  Sounds kind of like welfare.


----------



## SBG (Dec 3, 2007)

Dutch said:


> I don't care if the Florida yankees come up here to hunt, its just a deer. .



I know a lot of places here where that statement would get you skint up!


----------



## deerslayer2 (Dec 3, 2007)

P&Y FINALY said:


> i vote we just make the whole state archery only and solve this problem along with so many more.


im sure that will help our insurance rates


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 3, 2007)

Larry Rooks said:


> Dustin
> It want happen.  The state benefits from the number of out of state hunters just like all other states benefit from them.  The dollar is the key.  You take away the millions brought to GA every year by the out of staters and YOUR
> price for hunting will increase to cover the loss.  Florida is the main group you are talking about if not mistaken.  They pay big bucks to hunt here just like some of us pau big bucks to go elsewhere and hunt.  And if you think timber compnaies will settle for 5 an acre just to lease, you are badly mistaken.  You can bet the timber company will leave the land unattended if they can't get the dollar amount they want, just like a private landowner will



I work for a timber company. Rayonier. Rayonier holds 2.6 million acres in the U.S. A LARGE chunk of it in Georgia. I can assure you that they are not going to let the land lay out.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 3, 2007)

How many of you lease land from Rayonier? Just wondering.....


----------



## Huntin 4 More (Dec 3, 2007)

Laman said:


> Your real enemy in this situation is the uncontrolled suburban sprawl that is gobbling up farm and hunting land at ever increasing rates while at the same time bringing in more people who are non-hunters and don't want you hunting!



This, I believe, is the most telling point made on this whole thread.  If urban sprawl and the growth of residential areas (due to new "residents" moving to GA) is not slowed, in 20-30 years it won't matter whether you limit NRs or not.  There won't be many places left for any of us to hunt, resident or NR alike.

The same is true in FL.  Land is being cut over and developed every day for new "residents" that move in from other places.  Do you see FL residents trying to stop you or your grandparents from moving here to retire?

Instead of fighting among ourselves, why not try and get the state to purchase more land and reserve it for WMAs?  At least future generations will have a place to hunt.

Prices will continue to go up no matter if limits are put in place or not.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 3, 2007)

Huntin 4 More said:


> This, I believe, is the most telling point made on this whole thread.  If urban sprawl and the growth of residential areas (due to new "residents" moving to GA) is not slowed, in 20-30 years it won't matter whether you limit NRs or not.  There won't be many places left for any of us to hunt, resident or NR alike.
> 
> The same is true in FL.  Land is being cut over and developed every day for new "residents" that move in from other places.  Do you see FL residents trying to stop you or your grandparents from moving here to retire?
> 
> ...



Thank you H4More, glad someone else had the mind to see the big picture...


----------



## gadeerwoman (Dec 3, 2007)

Watched a program on tv last night that said by 2050 the world population would increase by another 50%. So tell you what, let's just begin by limiting the population increase and nip it in the bud. Less people on the planet means less people to lease up all the hunting land and less out of state hunters perhaps. 
At the rate the world population is exploding we aren't going to have ANY natural resources to worry about for the next generations if we don't ...or nature herself...doesn't put a serious stop to our consumption of all natural resources!


----------



## Ruger13 (Dec 3, 2007)

What about the Georgia Bass fisherman that I see fishing Central Florida lakes.  They come down and pay for a fishin guide for 1 day to find the hot spots then stay for a week and wear out the fish that I have been releasing for years.  Besides that they use live bait (wild shiners) which If you ask me is the same as baiting deer with corn, but you don't see me on here crying.


----------



## Son (Dec 3, 2007)

Never happen, too many bucks involved. Play on word....

If it wasn't for out of state hunters, I couldn't find enough folks to pay a lease. Many locals had rather go to a wma than pay money.


----------



## woody777 (Dec 3, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me. I go from Ga.  to Alabama to get away from all this crap!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 3, 2007)

As far as I am concerned the Florida boys are more than welcome. You can't pin high lease prices on them. If you have ever been to Florida, they have a magazine called Woods and Water. Look through that book and see how many Georgia property owners advertise their property for lease in this publication. They are being invited here.

I spend a lot of time in Florida fishing. I have always been treated fairly and made to feel welcome. IMO the same courtesy should be returned. Except when it comes to college football.


----------



## gpigate (Dec 4, 2007)

Hey Dustin,

we do not lease from the company you work for, however we do have a timber lease.  My father and I are NR's and run the club.  I grew up in GA for 15 years before moving to SC.  If you are looking for land next year, look me up.  I will give you a discounted rate for being a resident.

Shoot, I will give you a discounted rate just for joining.  We have 600 acres, and take 10 members.  Just trying to pay for the lease, no money being made.  I created huntclublisting.com to help in finding members.  I posted on here looking for members A LOT.  Posted an ad in the AJC and still was saved by the bell.  2 members joined a week before opening day.

we have good land, good deer, a lake and spots for campers with power.  Our dues are 625.  that includes power, food plots etc.  I feel our dues are reasonable.  

so, how is it that the prices are going up because of the overpopulation of hunters R and NR when there are a lot of clubs out there who can not get a full roster every year?

we too are faced with rising lease rates..... if the lease goes up as we expect it to, we wont be back next year.  we know a lot of other NR's who feel the same way.  so when that happens a lot of NR's will go home, and guess what, you will have a lot more land to hunt, at that same high price.


----------



## potsticker (Dec 4, 2007)

While i dont like the thought of a ton of out of state hunters, How would like the idea of a quota of us going down to panama city or anywhere in fla? Your kids would be crying the blues!


----------



## potsticker (Dec 4, 2007)

you think we have it bad, go to south alabama, its full of rich fla, hunters, montgomery is full of fla hunters.


----------



## larpyn (Dec 4, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> How many of you lease land from Rayonier? Just wondering.....



I used to until Rayland started selling off any piece of dirt they could unload. I decided not to deal with them anymore because none of the Rayonier guys knew if they were going to have a job from year to year much less be able to tell us if we were going to have a lease or not.


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 5, 2007)

larpyn said:


> I used to until Rayland started selling off any piece of dirt they could unload. I decided not to deal with them anymore because none of the Rayonier guys knew if they were going to have a job from year to year much less be able to tell us if we were going to have a lease or not.



.............and when was this? That sounds like Plum Creek....


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 5, 2007)

potsticker said:


> While i dont like the thought of a ton of out of state hunters, How would like the idea of a quota of us going down to panama city or anywhere in fla? Your kids would be crying the blues!



"Us" going to Panama City is not taking away from anyone. It's not being gated up, like all the Georgia land is...... I've never seen a "No Trespassing" sign the "strip".................... and I do have fond memories there!! HAHA!! Sucks getting old!!!


----------



## LJay (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## grim (Dec 5, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> "Us" going to Panama City is not taking away from anyone.




Sure it is.  It is exactly the same as your arguement.

If the GAs and ALs wouldnt flood the condos, they couldnt demand the rates they do because of all the vacancies, and when I want to go for a nice in-state vacation, I could get it for a fraction of the price.  

Not to mention, the demand for the real estate, and condo purchases, has greatly increased the cost of these items.  I am now priced out of buying one in a state I pay taxes in, because the carpetbaggers are buying up our natural coastal settings and converting them to parking lots and condos.

So I think NRs should only be able to lease condos picked in a lottery, and should have to pay higher out of state rates, so that I (yes me, because its all about me and only me) can get a better price.  Oh yeah, no sympathy for the lost revenues of the condo owners, because like I said, its all about me (would it sound like I have the moral high ground if I say its to help the average working joe?  Would you believe me?).


----------



## dusty80 (Dec 5, 2007)

grim said:


> Sure it is.  It is exactly the same as your arguement.
> 
> If the GAs and ALs wouldnt flood the condos, they couldnt demand the rates they do because of all the vacancies, and when I want to go for a nice in-state vacation, I could get it for a fraction of the price.
> 
> ...



Go back to sleep........


----------



## Laman (Dec 5, 2007)

*grim*

Excellent analogy!


----------



## bobcat (Dec 5, 2007)

YALL ARE HILLARIOUS ! ALL YALL !


----------



## whchunter (Dec 5, 2007)

*Just One More Say*

Have read them all and most have merit. 

*I feel it's all about greed, politics and the love of money. *

I know many rich people who if they never made another dime would be assured that they and their family for generations to come could live in high style the rest of their lives. These are your same fellow neighbors who are charging you the highest hunting lease dollars. Some may say anyone would do the same.....well if so I say you're not living right. 
I'm leasing land from a rich friend/aquainance who I've known for years. The other day he tells me he let a hunter who didn't have a place to hunt, hunt on a small tract for free. I'm thinking now the guy can't afford to lease or pay membership for a club and that my friend has done a truly fine christian thing. Later I find out the hunter makes more money than most, owns a new truck, ATV and trailer. The next time I see my friend he tells me that the same hunter has hunted near his home (which is a sweet 700 acres plus that has sees no pressure on it in 10 years) and taken a great buck. Now again I've known him for years and asked but always been told it's off limits. Upon hearing about the hunter hunting his home tract, I respond that I thought this land was off limits and then he responds by telling me that he reserved it for his son but his son gave the other man permission. Turns out that my friend knows this "poor boy" pretty good and knows he has a good paying job, is in the high political circles, goes to the right parties, is friends with the right people etc. Again it's all about money. Have you ever noticed if you have money people are always wanting to do you a favor, bring you a gift etc?  I always said if I ever became rich and owned a lot of land, my land would be open to any adult who brought a child under 16 and hunted with that child. That way more kids could have the opportunity to get involved in this great sport. Most (not all) rich landowners are only out for the most money. Stewarts of the land is a joke. If it ain't making money it has to go...cut it/spray it/burn it whatever it takes to grow more money and make it faster. If there was ever a study that showed deer slowed or hindered the growth of a pine tree, these landowners would eradicate all deer.
I don't believe that it would do any good to limit NR hunters but also believe DNR would do so if they could get more money. I figure they feel their getting the most money now by selling more NR licenses. Look for land and leases to continue to rise....not due to NR hunters but due to landowner greed!! Oh by the way most FL hunters I have met are great guys and hunters.


----------



## hevishot (Dec 5, 2007)

one thing is for sure....it doesnt matter which state you are from, folks on this board HATE rich people....wonder why?


----------



## ryano (Dec 5, 2007)

hevishot said:


> one thing is for sure....it doesnt matter which state you are from, folks on this board HATE rich people....wonder why?



jealousy maybe?


----------



## whchunter (Dec 5, 2007)

*Hmmmm*

Has anyone ever noticed some people can read but don't really understand what they are reading?


----------



## Lthomas (Dec 5, 2007)

Huntin 4 More said:


> Do you see FL residents trying to stop you or your grandparents from moving here to retire?



Now there is a novel idea.. Best one I have seen yet.. Send all the Yanks to Ga for retirment paradise..


Seriously...
Non resident limits.. What a crock of ..........
Some folks think Ga is equated to Mid west states... Bwhahahahahahaha...


Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, etc... What do they have that Ga dose not...

Every outdoors person from 40+ other states wanting to hunt there...


----------



## hevishot (Dec 5, 2007)

whchunter said:


> Has anyone ever noticed some people can read but don't really understand what they are reading?



if that is directed at me, I read your post, and as a landowner, all I could do was laugh.....and I think you meant "stewards of the land" instead of "stewarts of the land"....


----------



## SBG (Dec 5, 2007)

grim said:


> Sure it is.  It is exactly the same as your arguement.
> 
> If the GAs and ALs wouldnt flood the condos, they couldnt demand the rates they do because of all the vacancies, and when I want to go for a nice in-state vacation, I could get it for a fraction of the price.
> 
> ...




Great post!

It amazes me how some of the folks are out for numero uno.


----------



## hunter_58 (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## jason8047 (Dec 5, 2007)

Dustin, you may be right when it comes to private land leases.  If limited draws for NR hunters then no NR would lease land and not get to hunt it.  All leases would be held by residents of GA for the most part.  The downside would be that public land would have every NR that got a license hunting on it.  Then the average guy who still may not be able to hunt private land and is forced to hunt public areas would be overrun with NR hunters.  I understand your thinking on this matter but I mostly agree with others in this thread that it boils down to the all mighty dollar.


----------



## larpyn (Dec 5, 2007)

dustin_horne said:


> .............and when was this? That sounds like Plum Creek....



Not plum creek. Rayonier. 3 yrs ago.
I know the last two foresters personally. One quit two yrs ago for greener pastures and more job security.
His replacement quit about 3-4 months ago for same reasons and they just shut down the local office, apparently because they could not find a replacement.
Most of the lease is still for sale. We were constantly being over ran with surveyors during deer season because somebody was interested in a certain part of our lease. Then later it would be same thing for another part of the lease. The foresters said they were in control of the pines and Rayland controlled the dirt. If the dirt sold, the foresters were the last to know about it.
Rayland always seemes to keep everything on the down low for fear of someone messing up a land deal. This also means that as a hunter you have no long term guarantees on anything when it comes to hunting. Why would anyone spend time on food plots, box stands etc on land being managed like that? I gave up.
As far as a quota system in GA, it will never happen. The DNR says every year that not enough does are being taken with the amount of hunters now. Why would they want to purposely reduce hunter numbers when studies show that fewer and fewer hunters are entering the woods now than in years past. Add to that, a growing deer population and the fact that most hunters don't kill many does anyway and Georgia has a recipe for disaster (both financially and ecologically). No need to further limit the number of hunters in the woods. 
Ask any mom and pop store, corner gas station, local motel, restaurant etc. what they think about out of state hunters. I think you will overwhelmingly find that they look forward to seeing old friends and making some new one's and oh yeah, their money is as green as the locals money. And it all says United States of America on it and GA banks accept it too. 
I am not trying to start a debate with you or stir the pot. I believe you have good intentions but for the reasons above I don't think you will ever see a lottery type non-res hunting tag in GA. The state has too much to lose.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 2, 2014)

dusty80 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think Georgia should put a limit on the number of out of state licences being sold every year???......... The average working man in Georgia is being force to hunt WMA's because of lease prices being driven up. If the timber companies were not being paid $10-$15 an acre, they would settle for $5.... It may be to late, but something need to be done.



I don't mind them coming here and hunting, but there needs to be a game limit put on them. Maybe one buck and two does. They're killing deer that should be killed by locals. Florida hunters seem to be the worst about shooting everything they see.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Go easy fellers, or the thread will be gone.



 I'm going to miss Mr. Nic saying this!


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I don't mind them coming here and hunting, but there needs to be a game limit put on them. Maybe one buck and two does. They're killing deer that should be killed by locals. Florida hunters seem to be the worst about shooting everything they see.



I get 10 tags & there is 20ty shells in a box......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 2, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I get 10 tags & there is 20ty shells in a box......



True, but we will not have bucks like in the Midwest with this mindset.


----------



## Resica (Feb 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> True, but we will not have bucks like in the Midwest with this mindset.



You aren't going to have bucks like the midwest regardless of mindset.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> True, but we will not have bucks like in the Midwest with this mindset.



Its hard when every farmer can get "crop tags ",I am about over the antler size hype.........we grow some fine bucks for the "legal nighthunters" each season on our lease . When they openly stop by and show us the deer or pictures they shot its like rubbing salt in a wound.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 2, 2014)

florida boy said:


> Its hard when every farmer can get "crop tags ",I am about over the antler size hype.........we grow some fine bucks for the "legal nighthunters" each season on our lease . When they openly stop by and show us the deer or pictures they shot its like rubbing salt in a wound.



There are no legally shot bucks at night. Depredation permits are for does only. Call the TIP line.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 2, 2014)

Jeff Phillips said:


> There are no legally shot bucks at night. Depredation permits are for does only. Call the TIP line.



Already tried....I spoke with the GW in person and nothing has been done even after a few years of complaining


----------



## snookdoctor (Feb 3, 2014)

The cost of land ownership has risen steadily over the years. $5 an acre leases are rare and getting rarer.
It's economics, not out of state hunters, inflating the lease rates.


----------



## vette20 (Feb 3, 2014)

I am on a great lease south of Columbus. 10 members, 1/2 from Fl, 1/2 from Ga. We allow 1 8pt and the next 1 has to be 9 or bigger. We only allow 4 does and no one shoots that many. The neighbors around us shoot anything that crosses their land. However, its their land and their right.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 14, 2014)

Robbie101 said:


> I have to agree, and To be honest, i dont care who it makes mad. Alot of the mid west states have limits on there tags sold to out of state hunters.
> 
> I know this for fact, b.c i was told this by a fla member......... Alot of Fla hunters will get about 20-30 people tog and lease land. All of them pay a fee, and choose the times of year they want to hunt. They do not all go at the same time, they take turns. Or thats what i was told by one of them. I dis like the fact that we cant have a 7-12 per acre like it use to be when i leased my first piece of land, its sad that we have to deal with the fact that we get out bid due to the fact of the fla hunters. As a matter of fact, it gets me pretty upset to know that its being allowed.
> 
> ...



Wow, one whole guy told you something so that makes it a fact. FYI, I got a map to a sunken treasure ship in 10' of water just a few miles offshore of here. I'll sell it to you for the low price of only $5000.00. I'm not making this up, it's completely true. Or, at least as true as what your so called Florida hunter supposedly  told you.


----------



## pottydoc (Feb 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Florida hunters seem to be the worst about shooting everything they see.



Bull. I guarantee I know more Florida hunters who hunt Ga than you do, and I don't know even one who has ever tagged out, or that shoots everything they see. In fact, most of us are way more picky about what we shoot than a lot of Ga boys are. I know the guys we see riding by camp at night with their spotlights on got Ga tags on their trucks. I'm sure they're just cruising around though. The shots we hear after they go by are just coincidence.


----------



## slick head hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

my be you need a better education so you can land a better job so you can afford land to lease or maybe land to buy so you have some where to hunt. you still young so go for it


----------



## BBowman (Feb 18, 2014)

As a georgia native, who now lives out if state, I strongly disagree with a draw system or going up on license fees. In the past 22 years I have killed maybe a few dove, 5 deer and 1 hog in georgia. However, nearly every thanksgiving I buy a 3 day permit for almost $130. Are you kidding me! That is the steepest fee around for 3 days. I think for those of us who come home to family hunts during the holidays shouldn't sit on the couch because we didn't get drawn or because Bubba didn't get the job that can pay his lease so now he hates the evil out of state people. I have a relative who limits out every year on deer and sometimes  turkey and he kills a slough full of hogs on WMA's. By the way, he does it all with a longbow during gun season. I don't hear him belly acheing. There are plenty of public land opportunities in Ga, you just have to know how to hunt. Sitting over a lush greenfield does not constitute knowing how to hunt. There are plenty of 8 years olds that prove that every year.


----------



## dtala (Feb 18, 2014)

I believe the last time this came up it didn't turn out good for anybody....some of ya'll don't remember too well or are too young to have been around then......


----------



## elfiii (Feb 18, 2014)

Mercy!


----------



## BBowman (Feb 19, 2014)

Sorry guys. I will step away from the dead horse. Thought it flinched, I see now that it's been dead A LONG TIME.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 19, 2014)

Santee is a good place to fish and turkey hunt. IT COSTS MONEY to do anything out-of-state.

I really like Homestead / Miami / Keys for dolphin, wahoo and tuna.
You can always fish reef if the weather is to bad to go out that far. 

Pay to play.. What's the problem?

You could go west or Alaska, build a cabin. Do what you want?


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 24, 2014)

I havent been able to find the license data to figure it myself but if someone can find it  I would like to calculate the resident license cost increase to cover the loss of revenue by taking non-residents out of the equation?


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 25, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> I havent been able to find the license data to figure it myself but if someone can find it  I would like to calculate the resident license cost increase to cover the loss of revenue by taking non-residents out of the equation?



Georgia has between 25,000 to 30,000 non-resident hunters each year to which approximately $7,375,000 to $8,850,000 in license revenue is generated.  This would be about 10% of the total licensed hunters in the state.  So if you take the $8,850,000 and divided it by the remaining 260,000 hunters, you would have about $32.77 extra per resident hunter extra to pay.  I got the information off of the woods and water website and the numbers Elfiii put up on another thread in case you wondered where they came from....basically, the internet.  

BTW, all that being said, that isn't even a drop in the bucket to all the money spent by non-residents on gas, food, feed and corn and extra that is brought in to the local economies due to their ability to hunt in the state.  I'm sure that number is HUGE!!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 25, 2014)

what about non residents that own property in Georgia?? could they still hunt?

T


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2014)

Throwback said:


> what about non residents that own property in Georgia?? could they still hunt?
> 
> T



In Illinois, if you're a non resident landowner, you still have to pay waaaay more than a resident landowner.

They basically take the non resident fee of a non landowner and divide it by half.

For instance:

A non resident archery permit cost around $400 dollars.

If you purchase a nonresident landowner permit, it cost $200+ and........  You can only hunt on your land.  So actually it's cheaper, but it limits where you can hunt.  If you want to hunt multiple tracts that you don't own, you'd have to get the regular non resident, non landowner permit.

Same for gun hunting up there.

Ga non resident hunters have it made in the shade.  Not knocking them, just making a factual statement in regards to how other states treat non resident hunters.


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Feb 25, 2014)

shdw633 said:


> Georgia has between 25,000 to 30,000 non-resident hunters each year to which approximately $7,375,000 to $8,850,000 in license revenue is generated.  This would be about 10% of the total licensed hunters in the state.  So if you take the $8,850,000 and divided it by the remaining 260,000 hunters, you would have about $32.77 extra per resident hunter extra to pay.  I got the information off of the woods and water website and the numbers Elfiii put up on another thread in case you wondered where they came from....basically, the internet.
> 
> BTW, all that being said, that isn't even a drop in the bucket to all the money spent by non-residents on gas, food, feed and corn and extra that is brought in to the local economies due to their ability to hunt in the state.  I'm sure that number is HUGE!!



Thanx for the info. Be interesting to see if Ga folks presented with this option would vote to end nonresident hunting in the state. Another option would be a very limited draw for nonresident tags.


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 26, 2014)

HOGDOG76 said:


> Thanx for the info. Be interesting to see if Ga folks presented with this option would vote to end nonresident hunting in the state. Another option would be a very limited draw for nonresident tags.



Just keep in mind, those numbers only represent the tags, not the money spent by non-residents for everything else that is associated with hunting out of state and the taxes that your state receives from those entities, like hotel rooms and gas and services taxes.

You should also know that the amount of license fees generated by approximately 260,000 resident hunters in your state is only approximately $2,600,000, so I am pretty sure your state is not going to let non-residents go away anytime soon as losing 3/4 of their revenues is not prudent; however, what your poll might show lawmakers is how many residents are willing to spend more money on a resident license so good luck!!


----------

